# CD player recommendation?



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

I am looking for recommendations for a CD player. I have a 2021 Nissa Versa. I am satisfied with the stock radio. I do not need to replace it. I would like a portable CD player that works with this standard stereo system. The stereo system, of course, has Bluetooth and USB and analog inputs. My understanding is that automobile sound systems do not accept CD audio input through USB. Between Bluetooth and analog, I would prefer the former, just because it is one less cable. And I would prefer a unit with USB power, because the Nissan has three USB ports and because batteries wear out.

Does a device exist with these criteria?


----------



## conexor (4 mo ago)

Can you just rip your cds onto a usb stick?


----------



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hmm, I wonder...


----------

